# Squirrel



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I was looking for new squirrel recipies. I normally par boil them to tenderized and then pan fry with flour. You guys??


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

I usually eat them raw, with a dab of mustard..


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

> I usually eat them raw, with a dab of mustard..


Seriously????


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

haha, no i don't.. 
hopefully you didn't try it. if you did, how was it


----------



## PipSqueak (Mar 24, 2006)

Tasty!


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

I fry mine with potato quarters and hominy. It's pretty bad unless you soak it in saltwater overnight to get rid of the gaminess. Then it tastes really good.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I like squirrel.....roll in seasoned flour,brown in a fry pan and transfer to the oven until done.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Sounds tasty!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Here's a recipe that works well for both old and young squirrels:

Fox Squirrels and Dumplings

Ingredients:

3 Fox Squirrels (or 5 gray squirrels) 
1 hard-boiled chicken egg, sliced 
flour 
salt and black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
2 bay leaves 
water

Clean the squirrels, cut them into serving-size pieces, and put them into a pot along with the bay leaves and red pepper flakes. Cover with water and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat, cover, and simmer for 1 or 2 hours, or until tender. Remove the squirrel pieces, retaining the broth. Pull the meat from the bones, return it to the broth, and add some salt and pepper to taste. Simmer.

To make the dumplings, put 1 cup of water into a bowl and mix in flour until you have a stiff dough. Knead. Dust a suitable surface with flour, then rolll out the dough. Make it thin, about 1/8 inch. Cut the dough into strips. Bring the squirrel broth to a light boil, then drop the strips into it. Add the egg slices. Simmer for about 5 minutes. Serve hot. Serves 4-6.

Credit for this recipe goes to A.D. Livingston, from his "Complete Fish & Game Cookbook"


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Usually when I have squirrel it's 'cause I'm sick of ramen or totinos but still don't have a whole lot of time to cook a full meal. All I usually do it make either squirrel burgers or I'll cut the meat into cubes and saute them with seasoned salt and a bit of pepper. Dang good eatin' yet it's quick, simple and not too messy  !


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

heres a simple but tasty recipe that my uncle taught me with venison but i use it for squirrel

first wash your squirrel and cut it into cubes. you might need 6+ squirrels for a full meal.

next get some flour and put it in a deep dish than add creole salt and pepper and mix them to gether (the amount of ingredients differs from amount of squirrel and the more creole the spicier)

now roll your washed squirrel cubes into the flour mixture till coated

next pour some vegetable oil in a deep skillet on high heat fry the squirrel cubes till golden brwon or darkish

happy eatin!

if ya have any questions feeel free to ask


----------

